# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Handbuch Anti-Aging und Prävention

## helmut (i)

Hallo Forum!

  Das genannte Buch wurde Hier und hier bereits anerkennend erwähnt. Bewusst starte ich hier einen neuen Beitrag hierzu, um die urprünglichen Themen der anderen Threads nicht zu verwässern.


Das Buch vermittelt in hervorragender Weise die neuesten Erkenntnisse der Altersforschung
und Hinweise für eine mögliche Prävention. Die Themen sind ausführlich recherchiert und 
gut verständlich auf über 500 Seiten dargestellt. 

Schwerpunkte der Empfehlungen sind Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung von oxydativen Schäden und Verbesserung des hormonellen Gleichgewichts durch Nahrungsergänzung bzw. Substitution, während wichtige Themen wie Bewegung und Ernährung nur beiläufig behandelt werden. Diese Gewichtung scheint mir etwas einseitig und führt fast zwangsläufig zur Frage, ob außer der Wissensvermittlung nicht auch eine ökonomische Zielsetzung dahinter steckt. Außerdem vermisse ich auch in diesem Buch Hinweise für eine fundierte Bedarfsermittlung und adäquate Dosierung.

Ich muss etwas ausholen, um meine Vorbehalte näher zu begründen.
Nach meiner PK - Diagnose vor 11 Jahren interessierte ich mich auch für begleitende alternative Therapiemöglichkeiten. Ein Arzt für Naturheilkunde brachte mich zur orthomolekularen Medizin und Maßnahmen zur Stärkung des Immunsystems, wie Misteltherapie, Thymuspräparate etc. Mit großer Intensität verfolgte ich diese für mich neuen Wege und versuchte auch, Grundlagen und Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, soweit dies einem interessierten Laien möglich ist. Die nachfolgenden Jahre brachten aber auch Zweifel durch äußerst widersprüchliche Aussagen von Experten, sonderbare Messergebnisse und der Erkenntnis, welch hohes Maß an wirtschaftlichen Interessen damit verbunden ist.    

Viele Kritiker sehen auch heute die orthomolekulare Medizin als Pseudowissenschaft an, die vor allem das Geschäft mit Nahrungsergänzungsmittel fördere und durch die Hersteller von Supplementierungsprodukten unterstützt werde.


Es stört mich vor allem, dass es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für die Wirksamkeit und keine überzeugende Methode für die Bedarfsermittlung gibt. Die üblichen Blutanalysen bestimmen den Gehalt an Mikronährstoffen im Blut, welches jedoch nur als Transportmittel dient und nichts über die Verhältnisse in der Zelle aussagt. Nur dort sind die Werte von Bedeutung! Außerdem können die Werte im Blut von anderen Faktoren, wie Tageszeit, Nahrungsaufnahme, Resorptionsfähigkeit etc. deutlich verändert werden.

Daraus entsteht ein Konflikt, weil man glaubt "etwas tun zu müssen", aber keine verlässliche Basis sieht. So nimmt man einige der am meisten empfohlenen Präparate und glaubt daran, dass die teuren Produkte die besseren sind. Man gibt sich der Hoffnung hin, dass es schon "etwas" bewirken wird und eine etwaige Überdosis vom Körper wieder ausgeschieden wird.

Dies ist natürlich ein schäbiger Kompromiss, aber ich sehe keinen anderen Weg und bin davon überzeugt, dass Tausende von Patienten genauso handeln.


Umso größer war meine Enttäuschung, als ich auch in dem genannten Buch keine hilfreichen Informationen für eine sinnvolle praktische (und bezahlbare) Umsetzung fand. 

Im Anhang (S. 517) sind einige Modellbeispiele "praktischer Intervention" aufgeführt.
Es heißt dazu: "Bei den Darstellungen handelt es sich ausschließlich um exemplarisch ausgewählte individuelle Beispiele zur Veranschaulichung, nicht um allgemeingültige Empfehlungen. Ein Präventionsprogramm sollte immer individuell und auf der Basis möglichst umfassender medizinischer Analysen und erstellt und entsprechend kontrolliert werden".

Leider wird verschwiegen, wie diese Analysen und Kontrollen aussehen sollten, wer sie durchführt und was sie kosten.

Auf Seite 525 gibt es einen Hinweis auf eine Webseite, welche "ausführliche und weitergehende Informationen" zu folgenden Themen bietet:
Erstellung individueller Anti - Aging - Programme
Hilfen zu Labortests und Interpretation der Werte
Hinweise zu Bezugsquellen und vieles mehr
Dieser Link führt jedoch lediglich zu einem Forum, dessen Betreiber (auf Anhieb) nicht erkennbar ist.

Wenn ich als Patient der Generation 80+ alle im Buch beschriebenen "Altersuhren" konsequent bekämpfen wollte, müsste ich täglich einen kleinen Eimer voller Pillen zu mir nehmen. Einfacher geht es natürlich auch mit einem auf Seite 523 vorgestellten "Multivitalstoffpräparat zur gezielten Alternsintervention", welches nicht weniger als 53(!) unterschiedliche Komponenten enthält. 
Der Begriff Wechselwirkungen taucht im Buch nicht auf!


Der Versuch, über das o.g. Forum - welches erst auf den zweiten Blick erkennen lässt, dass es sich mit dem Buch "Anti-Aging" beschäftigt - doch noch zu weiteren Informationen zu kommen, führte dann zu einer eigenartigen Entwicklung.

Mein wiederholter Versuch, mich bei diesem Forum zu registrieren, scheitert daran, dass jedes Mal die Rückmeldung kommt "Diese E-Mail-Adresse existiert bereits!" Dies ist einfach unmöglich, es sei denn, es existieren irgendwelche Querverbindungen, die ich nicht kenne!
Die angegebene Kontaktadresse zur Administration funktioniert nicht; die Mail kommt mit Fehlermeldung zurück!

Das Forum geht zurück bis Anfang 09 und wurde offensichtlich zunächst von Dr. Schmitt moderiert. Er wurde von einem Moderator "KA" abgelöst, einem lt. Abbildung recht jungen Mann, für den es keinerlei Hintergrund - Information hinsichtlich seiner Qualifikation gibt. 
Die Antworten sind teilweise sehr konkret und ausführlich - vor allem Hormone betreffend -, was einerseits erfreulich ist, andererseits entsprechendes Wissen voraussetzt und auch mit Verantwortung verbunden ist.

Die Anfrage eines Nutzers nach Dr. Schmitt ergibt die Antwort: "Dr. Schmitt-Homm hat eine Privatpraxis; er arbeitet momentan nicht dauerhaft mit uns zusammen, wir sind aber in Kontakt". 
 Wer ist KA und wer ist "Wir"???


  Durch einen Hinweis von Wolfgang aus Berlin kam ich auf die Homepage des Deutschen Grünen Kreuzes, von dessen Existenz ich bisher keine Ahnung hatte. Dr. Schmitt-Homm sei dort als Sektionsleiter "Männergesundheit" mit dem Unterbereich "Prostata" tätig. Die dort zu findenden Informationen sind recht allgemeiner Natur und tragen mit Sicherheit nicht die Handschrift von Dr. Schmitt-Homm. Jedoch ist er als Ansprechpartner mit Mailadresse und Telefonnummer benannt.

  Ein Link in der Menueleiste des DGK führt zu einem Forum, welches sich zur Überraschung mit dem o.g. Forum identisch erweist. Es behandelt jedoch keines der vielen weiteren Themen, welche vom DGK angesprochen werden und schon am Design ist erkennbar, dass es nicht vom DGK stammt. Eigenartig berührt auch, dass beim Aufrufen des Forums vor der Weiterleitung erst folgender Hinweis kommt:
  "Wir distanzieren uns hiermit ausdrücklich von den Seiten, auf die von dieser gesamten Seite bzw. deren Unterseiten aus, per Link oder per Banner, zugegriffen werden kann, sofern deren Inhalte nicht im Einklang mit den gültigen Gesetzen stehen."


  Das DGK selbst stellt sich wie folgt vor:
  Das Deutsche Grüne Kreuz (DGK) ist die älteste Vereinigung (e. V.) zur Förderung der gesundheitlichen Vorsorge und Kommunikation in Deutschland. Es ist unabhängig und keiner politischen, religiösen oder kommerziellen Gruppe verpflichtet. Sein satzungsmäßiger Auftrag besteht darin, Menschen, Tiere und Umwelt vor Schäden zu schützen. Mit dem grünen Kreuz wurde ein Zeichen gewählt, das in Europa eine lange Tradition als Symbol für humanitäre Hilfsbereitschaft hat.

  Beim Versuch, einige Hintergrund - Informationen zu finden, fand ich bereits bei Wikipedia folgenden Hinweis:

  "Kritisiert wurde vom Spiegel im Jahre 2000 das Meinungssponsoring in der ZDF-Ratgebersendung _Gesundheit_, woraufhin das ZDF die Zusammenarbeit beendete.
  Auch wurden mehrfach die der Presse gelieferten Gesundheitskolumnen wegen zu großer Produktnähe beanstandet. Wolfgang Becker-Brüser, Herausgeber des Arznei-Telegramms bezeichnete den Verein als eine Zuarbeiterorganisation für Pharmamarketing.

  Neugierig geworden, googelte ich weiter und fand noch etliche merkwürdige Informationen.

  In einem Betrag des SWR fallen Begriffe wie PR - Maschine, verdeckte Werbeagentur, Familien - Imperium und es werden starke Zweifel an der Unabhängigkeit geäußert.

  In der Ärztezeitung vom 05.08.10 wird über die Insolvenz der 5 kommerziellen Tochtergesellschaften berichtet und Kritik erwähnt, weil die Arbeit des DGK auch von der Pharmaindustrie finanziert wird.

  Vorwürfe werden auch erhoben in der Frankfurter Rundschau, in der Oberhessische oder auch im PR.

  Insgesamt doch recht merkwürdige Verflechtungen, die u.a.zur Frage führen, welche Rolle der Buchautor dabei spielt.



  Meinen Gesamteindruck möchte ich wie folgt beschreiben:

  1.) Das Buch bietet ausführliche und gute Information über neueste Erkenntnisse in der Alternsforschung, in Gentechnik, Mikrobiologie, Hormonsystem und Energiestoffwechsel. 
  Recherchen und Aufbereitung erforderten sicherlich einen enormen Aufwand und die Lektüre dieser Kapitel ist für den Leser ein echter Gewinn.

  2.) Es erweckt hohe Erwartungen durch die Aussage, dass Altern kein festgelegtes Schicksal ist, dass sein Verlauf gebremst, Krankheit vermieden und das Leben dadurch verlängert werden kann. Die Erwartungen werden gedämpft, wenn man beim Weiterlesen feststellt, dass die empfohlenen "Alternsinterventionen" im wesentlichen aus Nahrungsergänzung und Hormonsubstitution bestehen, für eine effektive praktische Umsetzung jedoch brauchbare Informationen fehlen. Dies sehe ich als (gut verpacktes) Marketing; der Nutzen für den Anwender ist fraglich, für den Anbieter jedoch gesichert.

  Über Stellungnahme würde ich mich freuen.

  Viele Grüße
  Helmut

----------


## meisje

Hallo Helmut!Eine sehr treffende Einschätzung, was den Sinn und Unsinn einer Gabe von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln angeht. Die Aussagen der Hersteller suggerieren hier fast immer ganz bewusst die Einschätzung eines Arzneimittels. Man redet von "Studien", nennt "Indikationen" usw.  . Rein rechtlich bewegt man sich hier immer exakT auf der Grenze zur Legalität. Diese firmenabhängigen Studien genügen in keinster Weise den Untersuchungen, welche zu einer Zulassung bsp. eines Arzneimittels führen. Für den Laien sind die Unterschiede nicht "greifbar". Das Gefühl sich etwas Gutes tuen zu wollen ist ausgeprägt, die "Marktteilnehmer" haben leichtes Spiel. Bis es zur Zulassung eines Arzneimittels kommt, vergehen 6-12 Jahre, Investitionen von ca. 0.6 - 1,2 Milliarden Euro müssen bei zwingender weltweiter Entwicklung getätigt werden.Ganz anders bei den NEM's und Diätprodukten: Hier genügt eine Anzeige des in Verkehrbringens. Die sogenannten Studien unter Mitwirkung bestimmter Opinion-Leader dienen ganz alleine dem Marketing. Wenige große Studien zur Supplementierung, welche firmenunabhängig waren, brachten nie ein positives Ergebnis, welches in eine konkrete Empfehlung (allgemeingültig) münden könnte. Man denke an eine Studie zu Betacarotin (einige Jahre her) bei Rauchern, welche abgebrochen werfen musste, da es zu mehr Bronchial-CA unter der Gabe des Antioxidans gekommen war. Die Gewinnspannen für den Hersteller sind enorm, da die Substanzen auf dem Weltmarkt für'n Appel und ein Ei eingekauft werden. Abgefüllt als Granulat oder Kapsel, versehen mit einer schicken Packung sind dann so 30 bis 80 Euronen per Monat fällig. Nicht nur, daß man als Empfehlender eine etwaige positive Wirkung in Zweifel ziehen muß - Nein, eine Evtl. Schädigung des Patienten ist ebenso nicht ausgeschlossen.Ich schreibe dies als Schicksalsgenosse, aktiv beratender, naturwissenschaftlich orientierter Pharmazeut, der vor seiner Selbstständigkeit einige Jahre in der Grundlagenforschung (Uni) und im Bereich Klinische Forschung def Pharmaindustrie gearbeitet hat.  P.S.: Ich nehme keine NEM's, versuche aber mich ausgewogen zu ernähren.Liebe Grüße in's ForumChristian

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Helmut,

erwartest Du Wunder? denk daran, wir sind schwerst behinderte und beim Krebs kann man mit NEM erst recht keine Wunder erwarten!

Ich habe das Buch noch nicht ganz gelesen und ich finde es einfach super gut geschrieben schon alleine das Kapitel "II 8. Altersuhr Zirbeldrüse und Melatonin" schon da habe ich eine Erfahrung mit meiner extremen Schlafstörung gemacht und nicht nur ich sondern auch meine Frau auch!

Ich nehme seit Jahren das Schlafmittel "Zopiclon 7,5 mg"1/2 Tablette in der Nacht spätestens 23:00 und wenn ich morgens um 3 - 4 Uhr zur Toilette muß konnte ich nicht mehr richtig weiter schlafen! Jetzt nehme ich zusätzlich um 21 Uhr 1 Melatonin 50 mg und um 23 Uhr 1 Melatonin 50 mg, Zopiclon 1/2 und 1 Tablette Levodopa 100/25 mg Carbidopa und nach dem Toilettengang schlafe ich wieder ein! 

Übrigens: meine Frau nimmt  schon seit Jahren Schlafmittel jeglicher stärke und sie kann danach auch nicht richtig schlafen aber seit sie 2 Melatonin 50 mg abends einnimmt hat sie zwar wilde Träume aber sie ist morgens nicht so gerädert wie zuvor!

Wenn Du das Buch gut gelesen hast, dann hast Du auch über L-Dopa gelesen, ja es sind die o. g. Tabletten Levodopa und sie fördern auch das Körper eigene  DHEA! das hat mir mein Neurologe bestätigt!

Das Körper eigene produzierte Testosteron kann man wirklich auch selbst über die Zirbeldrüse hochbringen wie Du auf meiner Log. Grafik "Januar 2010 bis 05.07.2011" erkennen kannst, natürlich auch zum Vorteil des Krebses aber meine Psyche spielt nicht so verrückt! das nennt man LQ = Lebensqualität!

Dieses Buch ist Gold wert und Du kannst auch anderer Meinung sein aber was ich an deinem Beitrag bemängele ist, daß Du eventuelle die vielen "Literatur (Auswahl)" nicht beachtet hast die Seitenweise nach jedem Kapitel angegeben wurden! Was nützt das Buch, wenn man es nur liest aber es nicht durchlebt, Aktiv! So wie es angegeben wurde!

Alles Gute mein lieber Namensvetter 

Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,




> Ich nehme seit Jahren das Schlafmittel "Zopiclon 7,5 mg"1/2 Tablette in der Nacht spätestens 23:00 und wenn ich morgens um 3 - 4 Uhr zur Toilette muß konnte ich nicht mehr richtig weiter schlafen! Jetzt nehme ich zusätzlich um 21 Uhr 1 Melatonin 50 mg und um 23 Uhr 1 Melatonin 50 mg, Zopiclon 1/2 und 1 Tablette Levodopa 100/25 mg Carbidopa und nach dem Toilettengang schlafe ich wieder ein!


an Deinem Wohnort Tegernsee konnte ich eigentlich immer gut schlafen, allerdings auch andernorts. Wenn man einmal mit einem Schlafmittel begonnen hat, kommt man davon wohl nie wieder wirklich los. Medikamente jedweder Art zu schlucken, war mir immer ein Gräuel (Greuel). Vor mehr als 30 Jahren brachte eine Tante meiner Frau mal Melatonin mit aus Amerika. Die kleine Dose steht heute noch irgendwo ungeöffnet herum und wird es wohl auch weiter bleiben. Zu Melatonin gab es schon im "Stern" *diese Hinweise* zum Thema Schlaf.

So ganz bin ich allerdings auch nicht ohne Medikamente ausgekommen. Nach einer kompletten Hormonblockade mit allen Nebenwirkungen ließ es sich nicht vermeiden, gegen einen erhöhten Blutdruck anzugehen. Auch Cholesterinsenkung mit Sortis war angesagt. Leider war ich damals noch nicht so gut im Bilde, dass man auch etwas für den möglichen Knochenabbau durch die Hormonblockade hätte unternehmen sollen. Mit dem Thema Vitamin D3  Cholecalciferol habe ich mich allerdings intensiv auseinandergesetzt und seit nunmehr drei Jahren Vigantoletten täglich eingenommen. In den Sommermonaten habe ich das aber wegen der verstärkten Einwirkung der Sonne abgesetzt. Meine tägliche Medikation besteht prophylaktisch nunmehr nur noch aus 100 mg Aspirin. Es scheint zu funktionieren, wie meine letzten Blutwerte vom 25.7.2011 deutlich beweisen.




> aber meine Psyche spielt nicht so verrückt! das nennt man LQ = Lebensqualität!


Mit dem Alter wird man wohl bescheiden, was die LQ anbelangt. Eine Sparkasse warb unter dem Motto "Altwerden lohnt sich". Lohnt sich Altwerden wirklich? Ja, lieber Helmut, es lohnt sich, wenn man es fertig bringt, seine Krankheit und die Mühsal des Alltags in den Hintergrund zu verdrängen. Es lohnt sich immer, nicht nur zu leben, sondern auch lange zu leben, also somit auch alt zu werden.

Was ist der Sinn des Lebens? Zu dieser Frage haben berühmte Philosophen wie Albert Camus oder Georg Wilhelm Friedrich Hegel keine erschöpfende Aussage formulieren können. Auch Hans Küng oder der Pessimist Arthur Schopenhauer blieben eine verbindliche Antwort schuldig. Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Leben selbst. Mit dieser lapidaren Feststellung könnte man sich von einer weiteren Diskussion verabschieden, die seit unendlichen Zeiten andauert. Es geht nicht darum, dem Leben mehr Tage zu geben, sondern den Tagen mehr Leben. Übrigens meinte Novalis zu der Frage, was eigentlich alt und was jung sei: "Jung ist, wo die Zukunft noch wartet. Alt, wo die Vergangenheit die Übermacht hat. "Es gehört schon eine Menge Mut dazu, schlicht und einfach zu erklären, dass der Zweck des Lebens ist, sich seiner zu erfreuen" Dies hat Laotse schon vor vielen hundert Jahren festgeschrieben. Gehe klug mit der Zeit um. Sie ist das kostbarste aller Geschenke im Leben. Die Zeit ist ein Korridor mit Türen, die nur an der einen Seite einen Griff haben, die ins Schloss fallen und dann nie mehr zu öffnen sind. Ich meine, man sollte sich seine Begeisterungsfähigkeit erhalten, und das Wichtigste, nämlich die Liebe, weil alles fehlt, wenn die Liebe fehlt.

Hans Joachim Fuchsberger hat ein Buch mit dem Titel "Altwerden ist nichts für Feiglinge" geschrieben. Er gab auch *dieses launige* Interview.

Alte Menschen entwickeln ihre eigene würdige Lebensführung. Nichts ist selbstverständlich. Das erste Grün des Frühlings grüßt. Ohne Melancholie gibt es keine Wahrhaftigkeit. Das Spüren der Einmaligkeit dieser Welt.  Das Alter befähigt uns, das Wesentliche vom Unwesentlichen besser oder schneller unterscheiden zu können und mit mehr Gelassenheit den Verlust an Vitalität hinnehmen zu können. Es kommt irgendwann das alte Alter. Die Endlichkeit des Menschen setzt sich durch. Die menschliche Würde wird zum Problem. Wie kann der Lebensabend uns selber gehören? Wenn am Lebensabend die Kräfte nachlassen, werden die kleinen Bühnen des Alltags umso wertvoller. Welch große Leistung Menschen vollbringen, die bis ins hohe Alter ein Stück eigene Lebensführung und eigene Gedankenwelt verteidigen. Zum Thema Alternsinterventionen könnte man Dutzende ermüdende Hinweise einsammeln. Regenerative Therapien mit Stammzellen und BHRT = Bio-IdenticalHormone.http://www.bhrt-resource.com/
http://www.abouthormones.org/

Mit diesem Beitrag wird eine Menge Lesestoff zu Anti-Aging verbreitet.  

Lieber Helmut, von Dir konnte man erfahren, dass man sehr wohl die Blase trainieren könne, mehr Harn aufzunehmen, d.h. den Harndrang durch den Willen zu steuern. Das gelingt mit einiger Übung auch beim Einschlafvorgang, indem man sich ganz intensiv darauf konzentriert, an nichts mehr zu denken. Versuch es gleich heute. Ansonsten genieße das Leben, es ist später als Du denkst.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut (i),

ich habe dieses Buch als lesenswert empfohlen, weil es nicht für sich in Anspruch nimmt, Recht zu haben. Es wird stets darauf verwiesen, dass Angeführtes der derzeitige Stand des Wissens oder von bestimmten Studien ist. E$ bleibt stets die Möglichkeit offen, dass sich Wissen verändert oder anders interpretiert wird. Die Vielzahl der angesprochenen, und auch der nicht erwähnten Themen, kann auf 500 Seiten nicht ausreichend dargestellt werden. Dafür müsste man mehrere solcher Bücher schreiben. Aber, wenn man genau liest, öfter sind es nur einzelne Sätze, bekommt man (allerdings oft erst bei schon vorhandenem Hintergrundwissen) enorm viele Anregungen.

Auf die Verwendung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln möchte ich jetzt nicht eingehen. Der Beitrag von Christian zeigt beispielsweise, dass er statt unvoreingenommenen Wissen, Beispiele immer gleicher Behauptungen aufführt. Kranke und auch scheinbar Gesunde bekommen eben häufig nicht die notwendigen Stoffe aus der täglichen Ernährung, sondern diese müssen ergänzt werden. Dies betrifft, speziell für unser Forum, beispielsweise eine wünschenswerte Stärkung vor schwerwiegenden Operationen, Bestrahlung und Chemo. Ärzte mit orthomolekularer Fortbildung wissen dies.

In dem Buch wird gerade nicht nur auf Nahrungsergänzungsmittel abgehoben. Ausgangspunkt sind die Alterungsprozesse im Körper. Dies führt u.a. über freie Radikale zu Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, zu Hormonen, zu Sport und Bewegung, zur Ernährung und weiteren Themen. Alleine das Thema Melatonin ist für sich schon sehr erstaunlich. 

Dem von dir, Helmut(i), u.a. bemängelten Thema Sport werden unter der Überschrift "Altersuhr Bewegung und Belastung" die Seiten 411 bis 443 gewidmet.

Ich zähle einige Zwischenüberschriften auf:

150 Jahre leben ohne Sport; Hatte Winston Churchill recht?; Was Muskeln über das Alter verraten; Vom Labor in die Wirklichkeit; Geben sie ihrem Körper die richtige Unterstützung; Auf die richtige Belastung achten; Aktivität hat viele Gesichter; Was die Figur wirklich altern lässt; Use it or loose it; Wir sind zur Belastung verdammt; Alterung des Halteapparates; Nicht jede Bewegung wirkt effektiv; Jung erhaltender Sport beginnt früher als viele glauben; Kleine Wirkungen, die sich zum Altersprozess summieren; Das Altern des Zuckerstoffwechsels ist vermeidbar; Muskeln und Kraft; Unterschätze Verbündete im Kampf gegen das Altern; Krafttraining wirkt bei Jüngeren positiv - bei Älteren bewirkt es Wunder; Jugendliches Hormonniveau durch gezielte Belastung; Das effektivste Trainingsprogramm; Wir sind nur zwei Stunden von einer jugendlichen Fitness entfernt; Regeln für effektives Training in kürzester Zeit; 3 Seiten Tabelle über Sport und Wirkungen; Auswirkungen auf die menschliche Lebensspanne; Gefäßalterung aufhalten; Gesundheitssport oder Anti-Aging-Sport?

Wer alleine diese Seiten des Buches umsetzt, wird für Sport nicht viel Zeit verbrauchen und seine Gesundheit deutlich verbessern.

Das Buch enthält so viele Einzelfakten, die in Zusammenhänge gebracht werden, dass mehrfaches Nachschlagen sinnvoll ist. 

Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Harald,



> an Deinem Wohnort Tegernsee konnte ich eigentlich immer gut schlafen, allerdings auch andernorts. Wenn man einmal mit einem Schlafmittel begonnen hat, kommt man davon wohl nie wieder wirklich los.



Warum ich so Schwierigkeit habe in den Schlaf zu kommen möchte ich aus dem Ärztebericht vom Tinnitus Zentrum Regensburg zitieren!

Universitätsklinikum Regensburg                      Regensburg, den 20.12.2010/A/S

Diagnose(n): chronischer Tinnitus; Z. n. Vestibularisausfall links

Anamnese:
Der Patient berichtet, dass er seit etwa 1971 unter einem chronischen Ohrgeräusch leide. Damals habe ein Auffahrunfall stattgefunden. Das Ohrgeräusch ist im Tagesablauf weitgehend konstant. Eine subjektive Hörminderung bds. mit Linksbetonung wird beschrieben. Hörgeräte wurden verordnet. Der Patient hat diese aber nicht verwendet. Zum Teil besteht morgens Schwindel. Ein- und Durchschlafstörungen werden angegeben, welche sich unter Zopiclon besserten. Mehrmalige Physiotherapie konnten den Tinnitus nicht beeinflussen. Der Patient berichtet über einen Z. n. Prostata-Karzinom vor etwa 12 Jahren. Unter einer deshalb durchgeführten Hormontherapie verschlechterte sich der Tinnitus.

Klinische Untersuchung:
Ohrmikroskopisch zeigt sich bds. ein intaktes Trommelfell. Die übrige HNO-ärztliche Spiegeluntersuchung bei Septumdeviation unauffällig. Im Tonaudiogramm zeigt sich am rechten Ohr eine Normakusis bis 3 kHz mit einem Schrägabfall der Innenohrkurve bis 65 dB bei 8 kHz. Am linken Ohr eine Normakusis bis 2 kHz mit einem Schrägabfall der Innenohrkurve bis 60 dB bei 8 kHz.

Der Tinnitus hat ein Minimal-Masking-Level von 80 dB und einen Sinuston von 10000 Hz. Im Hochtonaudiogramm ergibt sich eine Innenohrschwerhörgkeit zwischen 60 und 85 dB. Im Sprachaudiogramm zeigt sich rechts eine 100%-ige Verständlichkeit bei 65 dB, links eine 80%-ige Verständlichkeit bei 65 dB und eine 100%-ige Verständlichkeit bei 80 dB. Das Tympanogramm zeigt bds. einen Normalverlauf. Die Stapediusreflexe sind seitengleich auslösbar. In unserem Tinnitus-Fragebogen ergibt sich ein Score von 55, welcher einem *Schweregrad 111 des Tinnitus entspricht.*

Physiotherapeutisches Konsil vom 15.12.2010: Zusammenfassend ist bei eingeschränkter Extension und Rotation der HWS sowie hypertoner Muskulatur des Nackens der Tinnitus durch Bewegung nicht beeinflussbar. Es ist zu empfehlen eine konstante Rezeptverschreibung anzustreben und heimatnah die Physiotherapie bzw. Massage fortzusetzen.

Procedere:
Der Patient wurde ausführlich über den Tinnitus informiert. Es könnte ggf. ein stationärer Aufenthalt in einer psychosomatischen/psychiatrischen Klinik empfohlen werden. Auch die Möglichkeit der "Transkraniellen Magnetstimulation " wurde mit dem Patienten besprochen (Terminvereinbarung unter 0941 941-1256). Des Weiteren sollte eine Kernspintomographie des Schädels im Intervall nochmals durchgeführt werden.

Mit freundlichen kollegialen Grüßen

PD Dr. med. B. Langguth.....PD Dr. med. T. Kleinjung........Dr. med. V. Vielsmeier
Oberarzt am BKR................Oberarzt der Klinik.................Assistenzärztin

Genügt Dir dieser Bericht wegen meiner extremer Schlafstörung und dann kommt - wie Du schon weiß - Diabetes mellitus, Polyneuropathie und lies mal Bitte den letzten Bericht vom 13.07.2011 durch, dann weiß Du fast alles über mich und die Gründe der Medikamenten und NEM Einnahme!

Gruß in die Pfalz Gott erhalts

Helmut

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Das von Dir empfohlene Buch ist auf jeden Fall lesenswert und dies habe ich sehr wohl auch zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Ich wiederhole, was mich stört - gerade, weil das Buch durch umfangreichen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund hohe Erwartungen erzeugt:

_Es stört mich vor allem, dass es keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis für die Wirksamkeit und keine überzeugende Methode für die Bedarfsermittlung gibt. Die üblichen Blutanalysen bestimmen den Gehalt an Mikronährstoffen im Blut, welches jedoch nur als Transportmittel dient und nichts über die Verhältnisse in der Zelle aussagt. Nur dort sind die Werte von Bedeutung! Außerdem können die Werte im Blut von anderen Faktoren, wie Tageszeit, Nahrungsaufnahme, Resorptionsfähigkeit etc. deutlich verändert werden.
_
Es gibt den Hinweis,dass ein Präventionsprogramm immer individuell und auf der Basis möglichst umfassender medizinischer Analysen und erstellt und entsprechend kontrolliert werden sollte.

Noch wichtiger wäre eine präzise Bedarfsanalyse für Erkrankte! 

*Doch nirgends ist ein Hinweise zu finden, wie diese Analysen und Kontrollen aussehen sollten, wer sie durchführt und was sie kosten.

*Ich weiß, dass Du zum Thema NEM über hervorragende Kenntnisse verfügst.

Ich bewundere Deine mutige und konsequente Haltung in puncto Therapie und ich kenne auch Deine früheren Forumsbeiträge zum Thema NEM.

Bereits damals habe ich Dir geantwortet und sinngemäß ähnlicheFragen gestellt, die jedoch unbeantwortet blieben.

Ich denke, es wäre für viele Interessierte hilfreich, wenn Du auf der Basis Deiner eigenen Erfahrungen zum Thema Bedarfsermittlung, Verlaufskontrolle und anfallender Kosten ein paar Informationen liefern würdest, die das Buch schuldig bleibt. 

Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Harald 33!

Beim Lesen Deiner Zeilen kam mir automatisch ein früherer Forumsteilnehmer in den Sinn, dessen feinsinnige Betrachtungen, ergänzt durch Altersweisheit und köstliche Zitate die Atmosphäre des Forums oft belebt und bereichert haben. 

Eines seiner Zitate lautete:

*"Wirklich gute Freunde sind Menschen, die uns ganz genau kennen, 
und trotzdem zu uns halten".*

Du hast die Gabe, ihn zu ersetzen!

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut (i),

ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn Du schreibt "Doch nirgends ist ein Hinweise zu finden, wie diese Analysen und  Kontrollen aussehen sollten, wer sie durchführt und was sie kosten".

Solche Informationen dürften vorrangig bei Ärzten oder spezialisierten Heilpraktikern (Beispiel: http://www.naturheilpraxis-hollmann.de/Index.htm) vorhanden sein. Einen Teil kann man sich mit Hilfe von Internetseiten oder weiterführenden Büchern (einige Bücher von Apotheker Uwe Gröber zu Mikronährstoffen und Wechselwirkungen dieser mit Medikamenten) erarbeiten. Auf der Internetseite der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Prävention und Anti-Aging Medizin e.V. gibt es Literaturhinweise und eine Liste von Ärzten, die sich in diesem Bereich fortgebildet haben. http://www.gsaam.de/ .

Umfangreiche Informationen findet man auf der Internetseite des Labors www.ganzimmun.de . Es stehen diverse Anforderungsbögen (http://www.ganzimmun.de/seiten/downl...load_type_id=9) zum Download bereit, in denen Untersuchungs-Profile zu verschiedenen Themen aufgeführt sind. Meist sind Preise enthalten. Bitte den Unterschied zwischen Selbstzahlern und Privatpatienten (teurer) beachten. Für einige Bereiche sind Musterbefunde enthalten, in denen auch Medikamentenempfehlungen gegeben werden. Die Interpretation von derartigen Laborergebnissen und deren Umsetzung in praktische Behandlungen dürfte schwierig sein, da jeder Mensch anders ist und von Laboren angegebene Referenzwerte nicht für den einzelnen Maßstab sein müssen, sondern nur Durchschnittswerte darstellen. Irgendwo im Forum zum Buch ist der allgemeine Hinweis enthalten, dass im Zweifellsfall nicht Laborwerte zählen, sondern die Befindlichkeit des Patienten. Es ist bekannt, dass ein Arzt nicht Laborwerte "behandelt" sondern Patienten. Dies ist beispielsweise auch im Buch von Dr. Rimkus ausdrücklich betont, der sich mit der "Harmonisierung" von Hormonen bei Männern befasst (http://www.dr.rimkus.ike.de/cgi-bin/show/show.pl) 
Dr. Löffler, der in Berlin praktiziert und Mitglied der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Prävention und Anti-Aging Medizin e.V. ist, beschäftigt sich ebenfalls mit Bereichen der Mikronährstoffergänzung. Eine seiner Abhandlungen über Teilaspekte zu Vitamin D3, B12, Melatonin usw. kann man hier lesen. Ich empfehle einen kurzen Blick auf die Schlussfolgerungen:  http://www.praeventivmedizinberlin.d...oeffler_oW.pdf Diesen Link erwähne ich u.a. deshalb, weil Vitamin D3 bei der Prophylaxe und zur Unterstützung der Behandlung, speziell auch von Prostatakrebs, nach heutigen Erkenntnissen eine starke Rolle spielt.

Ich denke, die meisten Patienten haben keine Lust und sind auch nicht in der Lage, sich derartige Informationen zu erarbeiten, geschweige denn in komplexe Konzepte zur Unterstützung ihrer Gesundheit bzw. Heilung umzusetzen. So bleibt nur der Weg, einfach diverses "Zeug" nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu schlucken. Ich selbst nehme als Hauptinformations- und Lieferquelle die Life Extension Foundation, deren vollständigstes Allgemein-Präparat, der "Life Extension Mix", auch im Anti-Aging Buch von Dr. Schmitt/Homm aufgeführt wird. Weitere Präparate, wie Vitamin D3 (Deutschland: Dekristol), Kurkuma, Granatapfel usw. ergänzen den Mix. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man Krebs mit diesen Präparaten besiegen kann. Seriöse Anbieter versprechen das auch nicht. Trotzdem haben eine gesunde Ernährung und ergänzende Supplemente sicher "irgend eine" Wirkung. Dazu als "P.S." ein Beispiel für Kurkuma & Co. aus dem sehr neuen Bereich der Epigenetik, entnommen aus diesem öffentlichen Newsletter von Peter Spork: http://www.peter-spork.de/files/news...3_okt_2010.pdf Die Wissenschaft von der Epigenetik geht davon aus, dass Gene durch "Schalter" ein- und aus geschaltet werden und somit diverse Entwicklungen beeinflusst werden. Die dafür erforderlichen Stoffe führen wir uns mit der Nahrung zu.

 Lieber Hemut (i), an den Beispielen siehst Du, dass mich Dein Vertrauen ehrt, ich aber nicht in der Lage bin, umfassende Empfehlungen abzugeben. Ich stochere, wie die meisten Ärzte und Wissenschaftler, selbst als "Blinder" im Thema Krebs umher. Dieses Thema wird wohl auch nicht in den nächsten Jahrzehnten zufriedenstellend gelöst werden.

Deshalb sollte sich der einzelne auf einige spezielle Supplemente beschränken und vor allem Tipps nutzen, wie sie u.a. im Anti-Aging Buch zu gesunder Lebensführung (Ernährung, Rauchen, Alkohol, Sport) gegeben werden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

*Mikro-RNAs als Onkogene*
Pedro P. Medina et al.: OncomiR addiction in an in vivo model of  microRNA-21-induced  pre-B-cell  lymphoma.  Nature  467, 02.09.2010, S. 86-90. Yiwei Li et al.: Regulation of microRNAs by natural agents: An emerging  field  in  chemoprevention  and  chemotherapy  research. Pharmacological Research 27, 06/2010, S. 1027-1041

Dass  die  Mikro-RNA-21  von  sehr  vielen  Krebszellen in großen Mengen produziert wird, ist bekannt.  Ob  sie  aber  auch  verantwortlich  für  die Krebsentstehung und wichtig für das Überleben eines Krebses ist, war bislang unklar. Nun konnte das Team von Frank Slack, USA, in Experimenten mit  Mäusen  zeigen,  dass  Mikro-RNA-21  tatsächlich  direkt  einen  Blutkrebs  auslösen  kann,  und dass dieser Blutkrebs durch deren Unterdrückung binnen  weniger  Tage  vollständig  verschwindet. Diese Ergebnisse verstärken die großen Hoffnungen, die Forscher derzeit in eine gezielte Unterdrückung so genannter Onko-Mikro-RNAs setzen. Doch  auch  eine  gezielte  Krebsprävention  mit Naturstoffen  scheint  dank  der  Erforschung  der Mikro-RNAs  immer  realistischer  zu  werden.  Eine Übersichtsarbeit von Yiwei Li und Kollegen fasst jetzt  die  bisherigen  Arbeiten  zu  diesem  Thema zusammen:  Danach  haben  Substanzen  wie  *Curcumin (Kurkuma), Isoflavon (Soja), Indol-3-Carbinol  (Brokkoli),  Epigallocatechin-3-Gallat  (Grüner Tee) oder Resveratrol (Rotwein)* eine Auswirkung auf das Mikro-RNA-Profil von Zellen und können auf diesem Weg wahrscheinlich das Krebswachstum bremsen. |

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Danke für Deine klare Antwort, die bestätigt, dass es für einen interessierten Patienten verdammt schwierig ist, sich eine halbwegs fundierte Basis für seine NEM - Supplementierung zu verschaffen.

Deine Aussage, dass die meisten Patienten keine Lust haben und auch nicht in der Lage sind, sich umfangreiche Informationen zu erarbeiten und deshalb diverses "Zeug" nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen schlucken, deckt sich absolut mit meiner Ansicht. Ich denke aber, wir sind uns einig, dass dieser faule Kompromiss höchst unbefriedigend ist.

Dein Hinweis, sich durch informierte Ärzte oder Heilpraktiker beraten zu lassen, führt möglicherweise einen Schritt weiter, setzt aber wiederum voraus, dass diesen Therapeuten neben der eigenen Erfahrung ein schlüssiges Diagnose - System zur Verfügung steht.

Dein Hinweis auf das Labor ganzimmun ist interessant; dort wird u.a. zelluläre Immundiagnostik angeboten und auch die Möglichkeit geboten, Fragen zu stellen.Ich werde mir diese Seiten näher ansehen und versuchen, nähere Informationen zu erhalten. Allerdings finde ich wenig zum Thema Hormone, ein Thema, welches mich im Moment besonders interessiert.

Du schreibst, dass Du als Hauptinformations- und Lieferquelle die Life Extension Foundation in Anspruch nimmst. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass diese Organisation beste Information und gute Produkte bietet, (weiß auch, dass Dr. Strum dort Vorsitzender war), habe aber leider mangels entsprechender Sprachkenntnisse keinen rechten Zugang.

Wir landen beim Ausgangsthema: Nach welchen Kriterien soll man eine Auswahl treffen und wie kann man ein Ergebnis feststellen? 

Es scheint nahezu aussichtslos, wenn man bei Dr. Schmitt-Homm auch noch von der biochemischen Individualität liest, die zur Aussage führt, dass mit zunehmendem Alter die Befindlichkeit aussagekräftiger sein kann als Blutwerte.

Mit 80+ bleibt mir nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel Zeit zum Probieren und es sollte auch bezahlbar bleiben!

Versuchst Du in irgendeiner Form, Deinen Bedarf analysieren und den Verlauf kontrollieren zu lassen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du Dich damit begnügst, nach dem Gießkannen - Prinzip das erwähnte Multimix-Präparat mit über 50 Substanzen zu nehmen!?!

Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,




> Du hast die Gabe, ihn zu ersetzen!


das ehrt mich und ist mir zusätzliche Motivation, da wieder anzuknüpfen, wo es wirklich sinnvoll erscheinen mag. Auf *diesen* zu bewundernden und mit großer Hingabe zusammengetragenen Thread habe ich damals nicht reagiert, weil ich mich mit einigen Passagen nicht indentifizieren konnte. Mir fiel dazu spontan nur ein, was Christian Morgenstern meinte, nämlich:
Das Leben ist die Suche des Nichts nach dem Etwas!





> feinsinnige Betrachtungen, ergänzt durch Altersweisheit


Dazu passt dieser Ausspruch von Hemingway: "Altersweisheit gibt es nicht. Wenn man altert, wird man nicht weise, nur vorsichtig" Und weil auch dieser sehr anspruchsvolle Thread mit Imponderabilien und Zweifeln gespickt ist, füge ich einen Ausspruch von Tennessee Williams an: "Statt dass wir die Weisheit des Alters dazu nützen, unsere Probleme zu lösen, haben wir das Altern zum Problem gemacht"

Von Marie von Ebner Eschenbach kam das: "Das alles vergeht, weiß man schon in der Jugend; aber wie schnell es vergeht, erfährt man erst im Alter" Lieber Helmut, morgen ist heute schon gestern, und mehr als gestern, aber weniger als morgen. Diese paar Worte beinhalten meine Maxime für jetzt. Wen der Himmel retten will, den schützt er durch die Liebe. (Laotse) Das manchmal etwas komplizierte aber innige Verhältnis zu meiner Frau beflügelt mich zu allen Zeiten und gerade in letzter, wo kleinere Unpäßlichkeiten den Alltag trüben, ist sie es doch, die immer rasch damit fertig wird. Mit ihrem unerschütterlichen Optimismus, der den meinen um vieles übertrifft, verhilft sie mir ständig zu neuer Kraft, die es mir ermöglicht, auch Mut und Ausdauer erfordernde Reisen zwischendurch mal allein anzutreten.

Ein aktives Forumsmitglied, das früher einmal unter Andi jetzt nur noch Anonymous3 das Forum bereicherte, setzte unter seinen letzten Beitrag dieses frustrierend klingende Zitat:

"It is a tragedy of the world that no one knows what he doesnt know, and the less a man knows, the more sure he is that he knows everything" (Joyce Carey)
"Es ist die Tragödie der Welt, dass niemand weiß, was er nicht weiß, und je weniger ein Mensch weiß, desto sicherer ist er, dass er alles weiß" (Joyce Carey)

Inzwischen ist er es aber erneut, der diesem Forum in den letzten Monaten viel Schubkraft eingehaucht hat. Das von Dir, lieber Helmut, noch einmal sichtbar gemachte Zitat zum Thema gute Freunde, möchte ich hiermit ergänzen:

*"Ein Freund ist ein Mensch der dein Lächeln sieht und trotzdem spürt das deine Seele weint..."*

----------


## helmut (i)

(Das Nachstehende war eigentlich für die Plauderecke gedacht, wo Harald seinen Beitrag aus technischen Gründen zunächst platziert hatte. Nun musste ich ihm zwangsläufig hierher folgen).





Ês ist nicht zu fassen,
Ich kann es einfach nicht lassen

Eigentlich dachte ich, mit 80 Plus
Sei damit nun endlich Schluss!

Es reizt mich noch immer, mit Versen zu laborieren,
Um Gefühle und Gedanken zu reflektieren.

Bleibt das Ergebnis auch bescheiden und blass,
Das Formulieren macht ganz einfach Spaß.

Entlockt es auch dem Leser dann ein Schmunzeln
Und glättet vielleicht ein paar Runzeln,

Dann profitieren beide Teile
Für eine kurze Weile.


 Haralds Einstieg hier enthält reichlich Zitate;
Ich denke, da stand sein Vorgänger Pate,

Der war des Forums Multitalent,
Als Ideen - Schöpfer unersetzlich und omnipräsent. 

Er pflegte, kluge Sprüche großer Männer zu zitieren,
Um sich an deren Weisheit zu orientieren. 

Ein Teil davon ist auf meinem PC gespeichert
Und hat schon manchen Schriftsatz bereichert.

Ich hoffe, der Autor verzeiht mir dieses Schwadronieren
Und lässt mich ohne Tantiemen agieren.


 Haralds Start hier reizt mich zum Parodieren
Und aus dem alten Fundus zu zitieren.

Es soll ihn motivieren und inspirieren,
Sein Wissen und seine Kreativität zu mobilisieren,

Um sich seines Vorgängers würdig zu erweisen,
Und das Forum wird ihn willkommen heißen.
 

.das ehrt mich und ist mir zusätzliche Motivation, da wieder anzuknüpfen, wo es wirklich sinnvoll erscheinen mag 
_Es erfordert mehr Mut, seine Ansicht zu ändern, als an ihr festzuhalten
_
habe ich damals nicht reagiert, weil ich mich mit einigen Passagen nicht indentifizieren konnte. 
_Der Glaube, es gebe nur eine Wirklichkeit, ist die gefährlichste Selbsttäuschung
_

Das Leben ist die Suche des Nichts nach dem Etwas!
_Geistreich sein heißt, sich leicht verständlich zu machen, ohne deutlich zu werden
_

 Altersweisheit gibt es nicht. Wenn man altert, wird man nicht weise, nur vorsichtig
_Im Alter bereut man vor allem die Sünden, die man nicht begangen hat. 
_

Statt dass wir die Weisheit des Alters dazu nützen, unsere Probleme zu lösen, haben wir das Altern zum Problem gemacht
_Es gibt nur ein Rezept gegen das Altern: Die Verluste hinnehmen und das Beste aus dem machen, was uns noch bleibt_

Dass alles vergeht, weiß man schon in der Jugend; aber wie schnell es vergeht, erfährt man erst im Alter
_Was für ein herrliches Leben hatte ich! Ich wünschte nur, ich hätte es früher bemerkt. 
_

Morgen ist heute schon gestern, und mehr als gestern, aber weniger als morgen
_Ich denke niemals an die Zukunft. Sie kommt früh genug 
_

Wen der Himmel retten will, den schützt er durch die Liebe
_Das einzig Wichtige im Leben sind die Spuren der Liebe, die wir hinterlassen, wenn wir gehen. 
_

..wo kleinere Unpäßlichkeiten den Alltag trüben,
_Jetzt sind die guten alten Zeiten, nach denen wir uns in 10 Jahren zurücksehnen
_

Es ist die Tragödie der Welt, dass niemand weiß, was er nicht weiß, und je weniger ein Mensch weiß, desto sicherer ist er, dass er alles weiß 
_Es gibt keinen Ausweg, den der Mensch nicht beschreitet, um die tatsächliche Arbeit des Denkens zu vermeiden_ 

Ein Freund ist ein Mensch der dein Lächeln sieht und trotzdem spürt, dass deine Seele weint
_Blicke in dein Inneres! Da drinnen ist eine Quelle des Guten, die niemals aufhört zu sprudeln, solange du nicht aufhörst nachzugraben
_
Wir können den Wind nicht ändern, aber wir können die Segel richtig setzen
_Selbst ein winziges Loch lässt große Schiffe sinken_


Zum Schluss noch meine persönlichen Favoriten:

_Lerne von den Fehlern anderer, du wirst nicht lange genug leben, um sie alle selbst zu machen

 Menschen sind eine Laune der Evolution, die wir nur beschreiben, aber nicht begreifen können

  Das Denken ist das Selbstgespräch der Seele
_


Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,

ein Feuerwerk an Schlagfertigkeit als fast immer passende Antwort auf meine von Dir gespeicherten Zitate aus früherer Forumsaktivität und den Zitaten in meinem Beitrag von gestern, der nach einem technisch bedingten Umweg dank Hilfe von Ralf nun richtig in diesen Thread eingeflossenen ist.
Vor langer Zeit habe ich einige Deiner Meisterwerke an Dichtkunst in Reimform mit Deiner Zustimmung in dieses Forum eingestellt. Sie sind hier bei mir im Orinal abgelegt. Dieser Thread widmet sich sehr großzügig dem Thema Anti-Aging. Du möchtest den Blick in die Zukunft meiden, sie käme noch früh genug. In vielen Deiner Beiträge hörte sich das aber anders. Du hattest Dich nämlich erschöpfend gerade um all das gesorgt, was auf einen alten Menschen zukommen könnte, wenn er es z.B. allein nicht mehr schafft, für sich selbst zu sorgen. Es freut mich, dass Du das nun doch inzwischen etwas lockerer angehst. Dies ist ein Auszug von einem bei mir gespeicherten Rückblick von Dir, der doch meinen Gedankengängen und Empfindungen sehr nahe kommt: 

_Die Zeit scheint immer rascher abzulaufen und lässt uns vergessen, dass wir jeden Tag nur einmal erleben. Sie ließe sich nutzen, um die flüchtige Zeit mit Inhalt zu füllen, zu erkennen, was uns wirklich wichtig ist, die Schönheit unserer Welt wahrzunehmen, Dankbarkeit für das Erlebte zu empfinden, den Mitmenschen mehr Zuwendung zu schenken, bewusster zu leben und uns damit selbst zu bereichern.
_
Und auch das ist von Dir:


*Was uns bleibt..*

*(Gedanken zum Alter)*


*Was uns bleibt, ist der Blick zurück,*
*Auf unser Leben, unser Streben, unser Glück.*

*Der Weg war lang, die Sicht reicht weit;*
*Unfassbar ist der Ablauf der Zeit.*

*Wir hatten Wünsche und Träume, wollten Ziele erreichen;*
*Geduld war nötig, die Zeit schien zu schleichen.*

*Wir haben vieles geschafft, einiges blieb offen;*
*Lange konnten wir noch auf die Zukunft hoffen.*

*Da sind wir heute angelangt und müssen akzeptieren:*
*Versäumtes lässt sich nicht mehr realisieren.*

*Die Zeit jedoch, sie scheint uns zu fliehen,*
*Flüchtigen Wolken gleich davon zu ziehen.*

*Doch hinterlässt sie sichtbare Spuren,*
*Immer schneller ticken die Uhren.*

*Früher wurden wir reich beschenkt,*
*Heute fühlen wir uns eingeschränkt.*

*Frohsinn, Kraft und Wohlbefinden*
*Sind heimlich schleichend am Schwinden.*

*Manche meinen, dies sei kein Grund zum Klagen,*
*Zum Alter gehörten nun mal gewisse Plagen.*

*Andere litten ungleich größere Pein,*
*Doch kann dies der rechte Maßstab sein?*

*Ungenügend ist Zufriedenheit allein,*
*Leicht stellt sich fatale Trägheit ein.*

*Schwierig ist`s, zwischen den Grenzen zu balancieren,*
*Zwischen Sollen, Wollen und Können zu agieren.*

*Nichts ist wichtiger, als anzustreben,*
*Möglichst lange selbstbestimmt zu leben;*

*Aktiv zu bleiben, sich zu regen und zu hegen,*
*damit uns nicht Fremde später pflegen.*

*Große Ziele und Pläne sind gestrichen,*
*Ehrgeiz einer sinnvollen Gelassenheit gewichen.*

*Wir wollen versuchen, sie zu nutzen,*
*Um Zukunftsängsten die Flügel zu stutzen.*

*Kein Lebewesen macht sich solche Sorgen;*
*Es kennt das Heute nur, nicht das Morgen.*

*Die Erkenntnis unserer Endlichkeit*
*Ist erschreckend und tröstlich zugleich.*

*Wir befinden uns auf einer langen Reise,*
*Ziehen ständig weiter, unauffällig und leise.*

*Ein Großteil des Wegs haben wir hinter uns gelassen;*
*Es war eine schöne Reise, deren Bilder langsam verblassen.*

*Vor uns liegt nur noch ein kurzes Stück;*
*Es gibt keinen Halt, kein Bremsen, kein Zurück.*

*Zieh`n wir Bilanz, so wird sie ergeben,*
*Dass es reich und erfüllt war, unser Leben.*

*Richtig war`s, sich auf das Machbare zu beschränken,*
*Bescheiden zu bleiben, ohne Chancen zu verschenken.*

*Wir durften viel Schönes erleben und sehen,*
*Mit einem geliebten Menschen durchs Leben gehen.*

*Wertvoll ist es, die Vergangenheit zu beleben,*
*Um den Schatz der Erinnerungen zu heben.*

*Dankbarkeit und Wehmut stellen sich ein,*
*Und der Wunsch, noch lange zusammen zu sein.*

*Das Beste, was uns bleibt, ist der Blick zurück;*
*Die Zukunft liegt im Dunkel - zum Glück!*

Dezember 2010                 Helmut Illini

*"Das sind die Starken, die unter Tränen lachen, eigene Sorgen verbergen und andere glücklich machen"
*(Franz Grillparzer)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut (i),

ich hole im Folgenden so weit aus, damit man erkennt, dass ich mir nicht mal eben so ein paar Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Lebensweisheiten herausgesucht habe, sondern dass ich permanent darüber nachdenke. Ich gehe keinesfalls davon aus, Recht zu haben und richtig zu liegen. Man überliest Fakten, manche Fakten findet man später oder nie, die Erkenntnisse wechseln ständig und werden unterschiedlich interpretiert. Für und gegen alles findet man eine Studie. Man sucht sich dann eine Tendenz. Wie auch bei Schmitt-Homm gut beschrieben, müssen nicht die Recht haben, die in der Überzahl sind. Für mich steht bei allen gesundheitlichen Maßnahmen im Vordergrund, dass sie nicht schaden sollen, bzw. der Nutzen die Nebenwirkungen überwiegt. Dafür nutze ich auch indirekte Überlegungen. Ich hoffe, es entsteht ein Nutzen und nicht nur Kosten und Mühen.

Eine gezielte Einnahme von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln wird üblicherweise, entsprechend der westlichen Medizin, vom Arzt erst verordnet, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Diese Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, Vitamine & Co., werden dann als Medikamente, sogar in ausreichender Dosierung, verordnet. Leider ist es dann aber häufig zu spät, nicht nur bei Osteoporose und anderen Altersproblemen. Vitamin D3 wird beispielsweise zur Verbesserung der Wirksamkeit von Bisphosphonaten verschrieben. http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...l-stimmen.html Besser wäre es gewesen, die Patienten vorher über Jahrzehnte mit Vitamin D3 zu substituieren, dann hätten sie auch schon in dieser Zeit beispielsweise bei Infekten, Depressionen usw. davon profitieren können. Ein Prostakrebs oder Brustkrebs wäre möglicherweise gar nicht oder erst später ausgebrochen. Der Anteil von Vitamin D3 im "Life Extension Mix" wurde in den letzten 5 Jahren von 400 I.E. auf 2.000 I.E. pro Tag erhöht. So werden auch regelmäßig andere Bestandteile neuen Erkenntnissen angepasst. Eine Vielzahl der Bestandteile sind pflanzlicher Natur. Alle Mengenangaben erfolgen unter Berücksichtigung der biologischen Aufnahmefähigkeit. Mineralien, wie Selen, sind in verschiedenen Bindungen zugefügt. 

Ich nehme dieses Präparat (http://www.lefeurope.com/product_inf...cts_id/117621/) weitgehend ohne genaue Analyse meines Bedarfes. (Achtung nur bei der LEF als Mitglied kaufen, sonst zu teuer!!, andere Anbieter  betrügen, speziell Holländer!) Eine Bedarfsanalyse für einen "ganzen Schwung" Stoffe ist bezahlbar und dürfte so bei 500,-  liegen. Die Herstellung bedarfsgerechter Präparate ist teuer, allerdings gut machbar. Somit nehme ich ein Präparat ein, welches nach allgemeinen physiologischen Gesichtspunkten zusammengestellt ist, nach heutigen Erkenntnissen. Überflüssige Bestandteile werden ausgeschieden, erzeugen also teuren Urin. Fehlende Bestandteile würde ich erst bei Auftreten von Symptomen durch Krankheiten feststellen. Das oben einschränkend eingefügte Wort "weitgehend" bedeutet, dass ich Teilanalysen durchführe. Mir war der Spiegel des 25-OH-Vitamin D3 am wichtigsten. Diesen habe ich in den letzten 3  Jahren mehrfach bestimmen lassen (jeweils ca. 40,- ) und an den von der Wissenschaft für Krebspatienten genannten Wert von ca. 90 ng/ml herangeführt. Dies habe ich erst geschafft, seitdem ich 10.000 I.E. pro Tag substituiere. Viele Menschen kommen mit bis 2.000 I.E./Tag aus. Die offizielle Empfehlung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Ernährung liegt bei nur 400 I.E. (diskutiert werden 1.000 I.E. http://www.dge.de/modules.php?name=N...ticle&sid=1010) Lt. LEF benötigen ältere Weiße in unseren Breiten (Sonnenstand) eher 5.000 I.E./Tag, schwarze Menschen, in unseren Breiten, noch mehr. Dr. Löffler beschreibt in einem Diagramm die extreme Bandbreite an täglichen Dosen. Nach heutigem Wissen kann man Vitamin D3 als eins der effektivsten Antikrebsmittel (vorbeugend, komplementär) zur Verbesserung diverser Körperprozesse (z.B. Immunsystem) bezeichnen. Es ist auch noch das preiswerteste Supplement und kostet bei Verwendung von "Dekristol 20.000" ca. 20 bis 50,-  pro Jahr. Ich ergänze somit den LEF-Mix noch um eine "Dekristol 20.000" alle paar Tage. Ergänzend zur hohen Vitamin D3-Substitution habe ich nach mehrmonatiger Substitution Schilddrüsenhormon, Phosphat und Calcium prüfen lassen.

Des Weiteren habe ich zweimal alle Fettsäuren bestimmen lassen, um festzustellen, ob das Fischöl auch die gewünschte Wirkung erreicht, also die Dosis zu erhöhen oder zu verringern wäre. Das kostet derzeit ca. 80,-  bei großen Preisunterschieden der Labore.

Weitere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel ergänzen mein Programm, wie das Prostata-Präparat, welches beispielsweise 5-Alpha-Reduktase unterdrückt, wie auch u.a. auch Finasterid (Verhinderung Umwandlung Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron). Auf Kurkuma, Resveratrol und Melatonin hatte ich weiter oben hingewiesen. 

Es gibt keine bekannten Zahlen darüber, dass die Einnahme solcher Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, bei Millionen von Nutzern seit Jahrzehnten, Probleme bereitet hätte. Ein schlauer Mensch, der mich vor vielen Jahren, als ich mit Multivitaminen angefangen habe, letztendlich überzeugt hat, hat das Argument gebraucht, wenn es Probleme mit Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gäbe, würden in den USA schlaue Anwälte schon lange Millionen-Schadensersatzklagen losgetreten haben. Ein neueres Argument ist, dass in den USA vor einigen Jahren, quasi nach einem "Volksaufstand", die Gesetze zum  Verkauf von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gegen den Widerstand der Pharmaindustrie geändert wurden. Die Beweislast wurde umgekehrt. Die FDA (Bundesgesundheitsbehörde) muss nachweisen, dass Stoffe schädlich sind. Dass die FDA, lt. Aussage und jahrelangem Kampf der LEF gegen diese Behörde, gerne diverse Stoffe verbieten würde, sie aber konkret nichts unternimmt, zeigt ebenfalls, dass keine Daten gegen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel vorliegen. FDA und Pharmaindustrie versuchen diesen Kampf über die allgemeine Gesetzgebung des Kongresses zu führen. Da bekanntlich der Unabhängigkeitswille der US-Amerikaner stark ausgeprägt ist (von Waffen bis zum Kampf gegen Steuern und die Zentralregierung) sind diese Versuche zum Glück immer wieder gescheitert, werden aber ständig fortgesetzt. In Europa hat leider, angestachelt von Lobbyisten und durchgeführt von politischen Schwachmaten und Politkriminellen, der Regulierungswahn die Freiheit fast besiegt. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind stark reglementiert. Bürger werden unmündig gemacht, sogar Vitamin C in höheren Dosen sollte in die Apotheken verbannt werden. (Müsste dann mit Vitamin C konservierte Wurst auch in der Apotheke verkauft werden?) Ein Versuch vom Ministerin Aigner, neue Einschränkungen einzuführen, wurde gerade wieder, auch durch Teilnehmer des Forums und SHG's, über das elektronische Petitionsrecht des Deutschen Bundestages verhindert.

Wenn ich 80 Jahre alt wäre, was mir wohl bei meinem Weg des Active Surveillance nicht unbedingt gelingen wird, würde ich, wenn ich bisher nichts täte, wahrscheinlich mindestens die folgenden Punkte umsetzen.

Arzt nicht erforderlich: umfangreiches Multivitamin/Mineral/Phytopräparat wie LEF-Mix *dazu* *ergänzend*! Vitamin E Gamma-Tocopherol! (hier zur Studie Vitamin E und Prostatakrebs nachlesen: http://aging-und-praevention.de/nahr...ebs-t6682.html)
Im "Mix" ist auch Vitamin B-Komplex komplett enthalten!. Mangel im Alter häufig, speziell auch Vitamin B12.

geringerwertige Alternative: Meine Mutter, 82 Jahre alt, nimmt aus Kosten- und Bequemlichkeitsgründen (nur 1 bzw. 2 Tabletten) nur ein Multivitamin/Mineral-Präparat der LEF (One per Day oder Two per Day) ohne Phytostoffe und eingeschränkter Mineralienmenge. 

Arzt nur für Privatrezept Dekristol erforderlich: Vitamin  D3-Aufsättigung (Dekristol 20.000), dann 2-3 mal messen und Bedarf  anpassen, Dekristol alle paar Tage oder Wochen nehmen. (deutschsprachige  Infos hier: http://www.vitamindelta.de/.) Vitamin D3 aller Präparate addieren!

Arzt nicht erforderlich: Das Nachthormon Melatonin (lt. Schmitt-Homm beliebige Menge ungefährlich), Bezug aus Großbritannien, preiswert. Sorgt für guten Schlaf, Zellreparaturen, Bildung von Wachstumshormon usw.

mit Arzt absprechen: Falls Statine Muskelprobleme hervorrufen (CK-Wert), ganz oder teilweise Vitamin B3 (http://www.ganzheits-medizin.de/nikotinsaeure/) ausprobieren.

Für selbstbestimmtes Leben im hohen Alter: Muskel-Krafttraining, zum Beispiel bei "Kieser Training". Dies wird im Buch auch thematisiert, u.a. auch wegen der Hormonbildung, Belastung und damit Stärkung von Knochen usw.. Knochen sind kein totes Material, sondern auch für den Stoffwechsel Körpers wichtig.

Hormone prüfen lassen: Siehe Buchtipp oben von Dr. Rimkus mit genauer, aber sehr einfacher Nutzendarstellung und Anleitung für Ärzte. Hier besteht das Problem, inwieweit man einen Arzt findet, der sich gleichzeitig mit Prostatakrebs und Hormonen auskennt und sich auch mal aus dem Fenster lehnt. Die Erhöhung des Testosteron könnte mit Chrysin (Pflanzenstoff, der u.a. als Aromatasehemmer wirkt, d.h. Einfluss auf die Balance zwischen Testosteron und Östrogenen hat) erfolgen, wird aber bei Prostatakrebs nicht empfohlen. Es gibt einfach keine Ärzte und Patienten, die das mal ausprobieren, weil die jahrzehntelange, fehlerbehaftete Angst vor Testosteron und PK in der Medizin verinnerlicht ist.

Arzt nicht erforderlich: Eiweißaufnahme erhöhen u.a. für Muskelaufbau und Stärkung des Immunsystems, Zellaufbau usw.. Literatur von Dr. Strunz nutzen, Eiweiß aber nicht bei ihm kaufen, weil dort zu teuer. Pulver ist am besten, weil kein Fett enthalten ist. Wenn man gutes Wheyprotein nutzt, erfolgt eine hervorragende Bereitstellung von essentiellen, d.h. vom Körper nicht selbst herstellbaren, Aminosäuren. Durch zusätzliches Eiweiß zugeführte zusätzliche Energie bei, insbesondere leichten, Kohlenhydraten einsparen (Kartoffeln, Reis, Brot, Kuchen, Zucker, Fruchtsäfte, weniger kritisch: Hartweizengries-Nudeln). Siehe dazu auch bei Dr. Strunz u.a. Tabelle über glykämischen Index.

Arzt nicht erforderlich: Vor dem Schlafengehen nicht essen, insbesondere keine Fette und Kohlenhydrate. Es werden nachts somit mehr Reparaturprozesse möglich. 

Arzt: Gelegentlich Medikamente prüfen, ob diese noch erforderlich sind. 

Hallo Helmut, sicher habe ich etwas vergessen. Im Buch sind ja weitere Anregungen enthalten. Ein 80-jähriger, der diese Maßnahmen startet, dürfte schon deutlich besser als die meisten seiner Altersgefährten liegen. Ich denke, alles, auch der Muskelaufbau, wirkt innerhalb weniger Tage und Wochen.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

nach dem obigen Konvolut von Links möchte ich noch diesen hinzufügen:

http://www.prostaatkanker.org/artikelen/dr-strum

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Harald,

ein sehr schöner Link. Gut, dass er Dir eingefallen ist. 
An dieser Stelle im Forum war der Inhalt schon einmal von MichaelF übersetzt: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2971#post42971 . 

Danke
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dir ist sicher bekannt, dass Christoph Wilhelm Hufeland, der nicht nur Arzt des Königs von Preußen, sondern auch der Erste Direktor der Berliner Charitè war, vor 175 Jahren starb. Er war auch ein großer Verfechter oder Anhänger der Makrobiotik, die ihren Ursprung allerdings lange vorher hatte. Der Begriff wurde erstmalig von Hippokrates von Kós verwendet. Obwohl in ihrer Wirkung umstritten, findet sie doch heute erneut Anhänger. In den nachfolgenden Links erfährt man das Wesentliche. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makrobiotik

http://www.inform24.de/makrobiotik.html

http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/makrobiotik.html

http://www.naturkost.de/basics/formen/makro.htm

Ich kannte auch einen glühenden Anhänger, dessen Vorräte an Getreide beachtlich waren und der trotz PCa mit PSA-Werten von weit über 4000 ng/ml, die man bei ihm im Alter von 76 Jahren ermittelte, und der nie eine Biopsie vornehmen ließ, doch noch 88 Jahre alt wurde. Auch bei Hufeland selbst scheinen die Erkenntnisse gewirkt zu haben, wurde er doch für damalige Verhältnisse immerhin 74 Jahre alt. Er starb am 25. August 1736. Mit den Thesen aus seinem Hauptwerk "Die Kunst, das menschliche Leben zu verlängern" könnte Hufeland ohne Probleme in einer modernen Talkshow auftreten. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe war einer seiner prominentesten Patienten.

Zu Hufeland auch noch* diese* Darstellungen.

Gut möglich, dass der eine oder andere Betroffene für seine gesunde Ernährung hier ein paar Tips entdeckt.

*"Zukunft ist etwas, das die Menschen erst lieben, wenn es Vergangenheit geworden ist"
*(Somerset Maugham)

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Danke für Deinen Beitrag vom 31.07., in dem Du klare Aussagen zu Deiner gewählten Strategie machst. 

Du bestätigst, dass es keine wirklichen Beweise gibt und dass es ein schwieriger Prozess ist, sich im Dschungel der Angebote und Empfehlungen zu orientieren.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man sich bei intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Materie eine bestimmte Überzeugung erarbeiten kann, zu welcher man dann auch steht. Dies sollte im Prinzip für jede Therapie - Entscheidung der Fall sein.

Ich werde mich weiter mit dem komplexen Thema beschäftigen, dabei gerne Deine Ausführungen und natürlich das Handbuch von Dr. Schmitt-Homm einbeziehen. Schwierigkeiten habe ich noch mit der Vorstellung, wie es möglich sein soll, in einem Multi - Präparat über 60 verschiedene Substanzen präzise in der angegebenen Dosierung (z.T.µg) unterzubringen. Auch ist schwer vorstellbar, dass diese Menge an Präparaten so abgestimmt sein kann, dass Wechselwirkungen ausgeschlossen sind.

Allerdings kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie Du Deine Ansicht begründest, dass ein 80-jähriger, der diese Maßnahmen startet, deutlich besser als die meisten seiner Altersgefährten liegen sollte und alles - auch der Muskelaufbau - innerhalb weniger Tage und Wochen wirken müsste. Schön wär`s, aber ich befürchte eher das Gegenteil, denn die positive Wirkung setzt doch voraus, dass noch alle Schalt- und Regelkreise normal funktionieren!

Ich habe mir natürlich Dein Profil und Deine Angaben auf myProstate.eu angeschaut. 

Deine Denk- und Vorgehensweise ist beeindruckend und zeugt von einem außergewöhnlichen Informationsstand, von brillanter Analyse und konsequenter Umsetzung. 

Sie ist außerdem Spiegelbild Deiner Hobbys: Reisen, Nachdenken und Gesundheitsthemen.
Nachdenken als Hobby - noch nie so gehört - einfach schön!

Eben weil Du außergewöhnliche Wege gehst, abschließend die Frage, ob Du Dich auch schon mit Dr. Coy beschäftigt hast? Falls nicht, ich habe heute hier http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7776#post57776ein paar Zeilen dazu geschrieben.

Alles Gute für Deinen weiteren Weg und viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

zu Dr. Coy ist eine Antwort gekommen, die auf einen älteren Beitrag von Rudolf verweist. Das dürfte zur Orientierung ausreichen. Auch im Buch Anti-Aging & Prävention wird auf die nachteiligen Wirkungen von (zu viel und besonders "leichten") Kohlenhydraten eingegangen.

Ich denke, bei den heutigen Produktionsmethoden, ist es sicher kein Problem, Wirkstoffe korrekt dosiert in einem Präparat zu vereinen. Ich habe den Life Extension Mix derzeitig als Pulver. Es schmeckt neben einem Orangengeschmack leicht bitter. Meine Schwiegermutter wollte das Pulver, weil ihr die Tabletten zu groß waren, und 9 Stück sind recht viel. Das Pulver schmeckt ihr aber nicht, so habe ich es bekommen. Schlauerweise habe ich das Zeug in separat gekaufte Kapseln abgefüllt und werde nun ebenfalls von dem Geschmack verschont. Viele der Inhaltsstoffe ergänzen sich. So sollten Mineralien ausgewogen und nicht einseitig aufgenommen werden, weil sie sich teilweise gegenseitig verdrängen. Folsäure, Vitamin B6 und Vitamin B12 ergänzen sich beispielsweise bei der Verringerung von Homocystein, welches dem Cholesterin ähnlich aber kritischer ist (http://www.1-diabetes.de/neue-risikofaktoren/). Das Kombinationspräparat enthält den kompletten Vitamin B-Komplex, der untereinander abgestimmte Mengen an B-Vitaminen enthält. Sonst verweise ich noch einmal auf meine Überlegungen weiter oben. Da seit Jahrzehnten bei dem Thema Nahrungsergänzungsmittel regelrechte Glaubenskriege geführt werden, muss man versuchen, sich einen Standpunkt zu erarbeiten. Ich selbst halte mich an die orthomolekulare Schulmedizin, die in diversen Lebenssituationen, von Schwangerschaft über Alkohol bis zu Krankheiten, Substitution diverser Stoffe für sinnvoll hält. Bei Schmitt-Homm ist dies weitreichend, stark unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer gesunden Alterung, ausgeführt.

Die Aufnahme solcher Stoffe wirkt häufig innerhalb von Tagen und Wochen.  Man kann beispielsweise auf der Internetseite von Dr. von Helden (http://www.vitamindelta.de/), der praktizierender Landarzt ist, einige Beispiele seiner Behandlung mit Vitamin D3 nachlesen. Vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr, als seine Internetseite noch ganz neu war, haben wir mal telefoniert. Ich habe ihm ein paar technische Tipps gegeben. Sein Hauptverdienst ist, die "Entdeckung" der Vitamin D3-Aufsättigung innerhalb weniger Tage. So hebt man seinen Spiegel schnell an und substituiert dann dauerhaft mit einer Erhaltungsdosis. Knochenaufbau dauert mit Sicherheit länger, ist zum Beispiel ohne Vitamin D3 nicht richtig machbar, weil kein Calcium aufgenommen wird. Selbst Bisphosphonate werden ohne Vitamin D nicht optimal aufgenommen (siehe oben). Im Präparat ist für den Knochenaufbau auch Bor enthalten. 
Im Präparat fehlen noch Bestandteile, die zu ergänzen wären, wie fettlösliches K-Vitamin (Knochenaufbau somit auch für Metastasenschutz, Zellschutz/Wachstum u.v.m.) . Oben hatte ich auf Vitamin E Gamma-Tocopherol hingewiesen als sehr wichtige Ergänzung zu Vitamin E Alpha-Tocopherol. Um das ganze Thema aufzurollen, bräuchte es sicher Wochen. Da muss man schon etwas vertrauen haben.

Muskelaufbau geht sehr schnell. Das ist nachgewiesen, auch bei Alten. Ich denke, nach 4 Wochen Training legt man, je nach Methode, ein Viertel bis zur Hälfte zu. Nach Monaten wird es deutlich weniger bis zum Endstand, den man nur noch mit hoher Anstrengung verbessern könnte. Wichtig ist, die Muskelbelastung bis zum Versagen des jeweiligen Muskels zu bringen. Damit gibt es einen Wachstumsimpuls. Der Muskel wächst in der Pause, 3 bis 5 Tage, bis zum nächsten Training. Dieser Mechanismus ist auch im Buch beschrieben. Zur "Perfektion" für Rückenkranke und Alte hat das Werner Kieser mit seinen Kieser-Trainings-Zentren gebracht.  Bei mir geht die "halbe" Familie dahin, inklusive Mutter mit 82. Meine Schwiegermutter hat sich dort von mehrjährigen starken Rücken/Bein-Schmerzen befreit, nachdem wir ein Jahr lang auf sie eingeredet haben, mal etwas selbst zu tun, als nur Tabletten und Massagen zu nehmen.

So wird man die von Dir angesprochenen, eingerosteten, alten und verbrauchten Schalt- und Regelkreise sicher nicht auf ein jugendliches Niveau bringen. Das wäre zu schön. Aber, wieso sollte, wie von Dir befürchtet, eine Verschlechterung eintreten? Die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel können nur Verbesserung bringen, oder im ungünstigen Fall nichts. Schmitt-Homm begründet mehrfach im Buch, dass Zellen sich freuen, wenn sie ausreichend Nährstoffe bekommen. Dann fangen sie auch wieder an, besser zu arbeiten. 

Gute Gesundheit

Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wolfgang,

ganz so Vereinfacht sollte man mit der Vitaminsubstitution nicht umgehen. Immer bedenken, dass fettlösliche Vitamine (z.B. mehr als 30mg Vit A) überdosiert, sich im Körper anreichern und zu Vitaminosen führen köpnnen. Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, von einem von Dir genannten Kombinationspräparat eine Überdosierung, aber bedenkenlos sollte man Vit A, E, D usw. nicht einnehmen. Die Überschreitung der 5-fachen Dosis des Tagesbedarfs ist bei A und D auf jeden Fall kritisch zu bewerten. Im Allgemeinen sind solche Dosierungen allerdings verschreibungspflichtig.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Nochmals Dank für Deine Mühe, Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten. Ich werde versuchen, einiges umzusetzen, um davon zu profitieren.




> Muskelaufbau geht sehr schnell. Das ist nachgewiesen, auch bei Alten.  Ich denke, nach 4 Wochen Training legt man, je nach Methode, ein Viertel  bis zur Hälfte zu.


In der kommenden Woche werde ich wieder mit dem Fitnesstraining beginnen.
Wehe, wenn Deine Prognose nicht eintrifft!!!

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

falls Du noch nach hormonellen "Ideen" suchst, hier ein Hinweis aus dem Forum zum Buch "Antiaging und Prävention", in dem Du ja letztens eine nicht unbedingt befriedigende Antwort bekommen hast, wie nicht anders zu erwarten war.

Die Antwort ist an einen jungen Hashimoto-Patienten gerichtet. 

Zitat: "Sollten Sie 50 mg oder mehr DHEA täglich einnehmen werden, sollten Sie  zusätzlich noch Sägepalmen-Extrakt einnehmen (oder 1mg Finasterid am  Tag, Sägepalme ist allerdings besser, weil natürlich), um die Konversion  von DHEA in dehydro-Testosteron auszuschliessen, um Vergrösserung der  Prostata auszuschliessen. Ich erwähne das nur, weil Sie nach den  Nebenwirkungen/Risiken fragen, und dies die einzige erhebliche  Nebenwirkung ist, in jungem Alter ist sie aber äußerst selten und DHEA  wird eigentlich immer gut vertragen".

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dürfte Dutasterid besser sein als Finasterid.

Ein weiteres Stichwort ist Aromatase-Hemmung (Chrysin), also Bildung von Estradiol aus Testosteron, was bei Prostatakrebs auch nicht verordnet wird. In Deiner Situation hast Du wahrscheinlich nicht viel zu verlieren und solltest Dich von der Angst der Ärzte nicht hindern lassen. 

Ich möchte auch noch mal auf eine Ernährung hinweisen, die schnelle Kohlenhydrate vermeidet und damit entzündliche und dick machende Prozesse. Eiweiß ist angesagt, eventuell zusätzlich gezielt Aminosäuren (Eiweißbausteine) zur Unterstützung, u.a. auch der Psyche. Neben Eiweiß isst man Fette, wie Omega3, kein Omega6 (alle Pflanzenöle- und Fette außer Olivenöl, eventuell Rapsöl [enthalten Omega9] und Leinöl). Zum Braten nimmt man Kokosfett oder Butterfett. Fleisch, Milchprodukte und Eigelb enthalten in unterschiedlichem Maße Arachidonsäure, die extrem entzündlich wirkt. Eine ideale Eiweißquelle ist Magerquark, mit fast 20 % Eiweiß, fast Null Kohlenhydraten, fast Null Fett und fast 80 % Wasser. Gemüse ist o.k., weil kohlenhydratarm, Obst in Maßen o.k., Fruchtsäfte sind kontraproduktiv, Weißmehlprodukte, Zucker verboten.

Diverse andere Hinweise hatte ich gegeben.


Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und finde es schlimm, dass man irgendwann keine rechte Hilfe mehr findet, weil die meisten Ärzte in der klassischen Schulmedizin keine Lösung mehr finden und dann den "Kopf in den Sand" stecken".

Wolfgang

----------


## HorstK

> ...weil die meisten Ärzte in der klassischen Schulmedizin keine Lösung mehr finden und dann den "Kopf in den Sand" stecken".


Der gehört wohl eher nicht zu den _"Kopf in den Sand"_ Steckern *?* :

http://www.strunz.com/

http://www.drstrunz.de/

(Er scheint auch einmal vom Standpunkt des Patienten aus zu denken)


Horst

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Danke, dass Du erneut auf meine altersbedingten Mängel eingehst.

Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen - angeregt durch das von Dir empfohlene Buch - intensiv mit dem Thema AntiAging beschäftigt und durchaus einige neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen. Dies betrifft vor allem den komplexen Bereich der Hormon - Balance; diesem Thema werde ich weiterhin besondere Aufmerksamkeit schenken.

Auch habe ich meine Skepsis hinsichtlich der Aussagekraft von Blutanalysen revidiert; vor allem Dein Hinweis auf die Seite des Labors ganzimmun war mir dabei behilflich. Das Prinzip der "Sättigung" und der Einsatz von funktionellen Parametern scheinen hier eine wichtige Rolle zu spielen.

Unbestritten sind die Aspekte Ernährung, Enthaltsamkeit bei Genussgiften und Bewegung äußerst wichtige Faktoren, welche die Lebensdauer und die Lebensqualität beeinflussen.

Ich denke, hier habe ich mich rund 82 Jahre lang ganz gut gehalten, sonst wären die üblichen Blutwerte nicht alle im Normbereich. Kein Diabetes, keine Arteriosklerose, kein Hochdruck, und ein BMI von 25. (Übrigens habe ich wieder mit dem Fitnesstraining begonnen und mir die ersten Muskelkater eingehandelt!).

Sicher kann man alles noch besser machen und damit landen wir beim Thema Nahrungsergänzung. Schwerpunkte der Empfehlungen sind Maßnahmen zur Reduzierung von oxydativen Schäden durch Nahrungsergänzung.

Ich bezweifle keinesfalls, dass unsere heutige Lebensweise in der Versorgung mit Mikronährstoffen Defizite schafft und dass diese Defizite mit dem Alter zunehmen, weil weniger Nahrung aufgenommen und schlechter resorbiert wird. Doch ich habe nach wie vor gewisse Vorbehalte, dies ohne richtige Bedarfsermittlung zu praktizieren.

Die Entscheidung, welchen Aufwand (Recherche und Kosten betreffend) man dafür betreiben möchte, hängt m.E. sehr von der Lebenssituation, vor allem vom Alter ab. Und hierdurch entsteht ein großer Unterschied, ob man erst 60 ist und noch 25 Jahre vor sich hat oder - wie ich - nur noch eine sehr begrenzte Restlebenszeit zu erwarten hat.

Die empfohlene Strategie, gegen möglichst alle denkbaren Risiken Prävention zu betreiben, indem man eine Vielzahl von Präparaten zu sich nimmt, deren nicht verwendbare Anteile (als "teurer Urin") wieder ausgeschieden werden, scheint mir sehr unökonomisch zu sein.Ich schätze, dass hier locker 2 - 300  pro Monat zusammenkommen; auf 25 Jahre hochgerechnet eine enorme Summe. Ich würde - wenn ich mich noch in diesem jugendlichen Alter befinden würde - eine gründliche Analyse machen lassen, um dann mit einem zielgerichteten, aber deutlich geringeren Bedarf Kosten zu sparen und dem Körper vermutlich weniger Stoffwechsel - Arbeit zuzumuten.

Im Buch wird deutlich dargestellt, dass Prävention möglichst früh beginnen sollte und die erzielbaren Effekte mit steigendem Alter deutlich nachlassen. Auch aus diesem Grund sehe ich keine wirkliche Veranlassung, mit 80+ die bisherige Praxis einer gewissen Grundversorgung mit NEM noch nennenswert zu ändern. 

Ich werde versuchen, ein paar Ziele anzupeilen, dazu gehört Muskelaufbau, Hormonbalance und in der Ernährung evtl. Reduzierung von Kohlehydraten (bisher zu wenig beachtet).

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, die natürlich keinerlei Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit hat. Ich strebe auch nicht an, 100 Jahre alt zu werden, Gründe hierfür sind hier dargestellt.

Ich möchte wiederholen:
Das Buch bietet ausführliche und gute Information über neueste Erkenntnisse in der Alternsforschung, in Gentechnik, Mikrobiologie, Hormonsystem und Energiestoffwechsel.Recherchen und Aufbereitung erforderten sicherlich einen enormen Aufwand und die Lektüre dieser Kapitel ist für den Leser ein echter Gewinn.

Trotz eines brillanten Stils ist jedoch die ökonomische Zielsetzung erkennbar: fast alle Hinweise führen zu LifeExtension. Auch das für die Vermarktung des Buches gegründete Forum verfolgt die gleiche Richtung. 

(Bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich zu meiner Überraschung feststellen, dass dies nicht der einzige Fall ist, in welchem ein Verlag Foren zu Autoren - Experten unterhält s. hier und dass sich diese Experten teilweise gegenseitig glänzende Buch-Rezessionen schreiben).

Ich will keinesfalls bezweifeln, dass LE führend in Forschung und Produktqualität ist, aber etwas weniger wäre mehr.

Lieber Wolfgang, ich hoffe, Du bleibst mir trotzdem gewogen und ich wünsche Dir weiterhin alles Gute für die Gesundheit und viel Spaß bei Deinem schönsten Hobby - dem "Nachdenken"!

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Helmut,

eine kurze Bemerkung zur Life Extension Foundation. Das ist eine vor 30 Jahren gegründete gemeinnützige Organisation. Der Verkauf der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel erfolgt zu sehr günstigen Preisen. Gewinne werden u.a. für die Förderung von Studien eingesetzt. Viele Hinweise im Buch und im Forum müssen zwangsläufig zur LEF weisen, weil es _die_ weltweite Hauptquelle für _verständlich aufbereitetes_ Wissen über Krankheiten und deren schulmedizinische und komplementäre Behandlung sowie vorbeugende Gesunderhaltung ist. Im Internetauftritt der LEF sind ein paar Tausend Seiten Wissen zu finden. Das von der LEF für Mitglieder kostenlos und bei Amazon ab Dezember in der neuesten Ausgabe für ca. 28,-  erhältliche Buch (englisch) hat einen Umfang von 1.700 Seiten. Zu den häufigsten Krankheitsbildern werden die schulmedizinischen Behandlungsmethoden erklärt, Medikamente aufgeführt und ergänzende Maßnahmen vorgeschlagen. In den USA betreibt die LEF noch eine Apotheke, bei der Medikamente deutlich preiswerter als im restlichen Marktbereich verkauft werden. Im Internetauftritt der LEF ist der Inhalt des Buches und noch hunderte weitere Seiten Wissen zu finden.

Gratulation, dass Du wieder Sport treibst.

Die individuelle Zusammenstellung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ist nicht billiger als die "wahllose" Einnahme, sondern teurer. Man kann auch die diversen Blutwerte ermitteln und die meisten Sachen nach Bedarf kaufen. Nach ein paar Monaten prüfen, Präparate anpassen usw. Wenn man im Katalog die Einzel- und Sammelpräparate vergleicht, sind die Sammelpräparate in der Summe viel preiswerter. Ein Multivitamin/Mineralpräparat ist sowieso nur die allgemeine Basis. Es geht dann weiter mit dem Mitochondrial Optimizer, mit einem Präparat für die Verbesserung der Hirnfunktion usw. usf. 

In Deutschland wird die individuelle Zusammenstellung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln von Ärzten und Apotheken angeboten. In dieser pdf-Datei ist vom Anbieter die dazu gehörige Software dargestellt und wie die Supplementierung, Blutentnahme usw. abläuft. 

Um mal nur eine "Baustelle" zu nehmen. Für meine Schwiegermutter habe ich gerade die altersbedingte Makuladegeneration aufgearbeitet, die weltweit millionenfach auftritt. Die LEF führt die schulmedizinisch modernste Behandlung mit Lucentis (entspricht Avastin für Antigiogenese) und weitere schulmedizinische Methoden auf. Dann werden 23 zusätzlich empfohlene Mikronährstoffe angegeben. Diese sind nach meiner Zusammenstellung auf 9 Präparate mit ungefähr 17 Kapseln verteilt. Dazu kämen für die allgemeine Gesundheit noch hochdosiert Vitamin D3, Calcium+Magnesium, Q10 und ein paar Phytostoffe, zum Beispiel "Red Yeast", ein natürliches Statin, gegen hohes Cholesterin. Das ist ein ordentlicher Haufen. Dafür gibt es keine Nebenwirkungen, wie häufig von winzig kleinen Medikamentengaben. Künstliche Statine sind beispielsweise stark nebenwirkungsbehaftet, weil sie Q10 bis 54 % abbauen, welches im Alter sowieso schon sehr knapp ist. Die Gabe von Coenzym Q10 wird bei Uwe Gröber für 21 Indikationen vorgeschlagen sowie ergänzend bei 5 Medikamentengruppen. 

Wenn man das alles prüfen lässt, muss man einen gewissen, auch finanziellen, Aufwand betreiben. Dem Augenarzt sind die zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten egal. Der spritzt Lucentis (ca. 1.300,-  pro Anwendung) und sieht seine Aufgabe als erledigt an. 

Selbstverständlich prüfen wir gelegentlich den D3-Spiegel, damit er nicht zu hoch wird, bei einer Einnahme von 8.000 I.E. pro Tag.

Du wirst hoffentlich einen machbaren Weg finden.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch in Telefonaten hast Du immer wieder vehement betont, wie wenig Dir die Evidenz basierten Therapien bedeuten und dass buchstäblich Gesundheit, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sowie intensives Nachdenken Deinen Alltag bestimmen. Immerhin konntest Du damit 10 Jahre mit einer zufriedenstellenden LQ abspulen, wobei Dir Dein geländegängiges Allrad-Fahrzeug dabei geholfen hat, da hinzufahren wo man ständig meist gesunde Luft einatmen kann. Wozu da noch immer lange Abhandlungen lesen, was man denn immer noch zusätzlich an NEM etc. etc. einsetzen könnte sollte oder müßte. Beim Wort Nachdenken kam ich spontan auf den Denker: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Denker, der eine kräftige Statur aufweist, um den man ihn durchaus beneiden könnte.
Im Profil des BPS-Forums favorisierst Du Dein derzeitiges Vorgehen wie folgt: "Active Surveillance", aber nicht nach S3-Leitlinie. Die Betonung liegt auf Active im Sinne "von etwas tun" Damit verbundenes Ziel: nebenwirkungsreiche Therapien auf höheres Alter verschieben. Das Risiko, die Möglichkeit, und damit die Nebenwirkungen, einer RPE zu verpassen, nehme ich gerne in Kauf.Diagnostik bisher ausschließlich mit PSA und DNA-Zytometrie (Ploidie), deshalb keine Stanzbiopsie sondern nur nebenwirkungsarme Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie (FNAB) 

Hier: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=102 ist erschöpfend nachzulesen, zu welchen Erkenntnissen Du inzwischen gekommen bist. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du auch zukünftig unter dieser Flagge zum langen Erfolg segelst.

*"Nostalgie ist die Fähigkeit, darüber zu trauern, dass es nicht mehr so ist, wie es früher nicht wahr"
*(Manfred Rommel)

----------


## skipper

Zu glauben LEF und Dr.Strunz seien Non-Profit orientiert ist m.E. etwas blauäugig. Aber bekanntlich versetzt der Glaube ( Wille) Berge .
Wolfgang hat den festen Glauben das ihm das ganze Zeug hilft , er bewegt sich viel und denkt positiv - und genau das hilft ihm , verbunden mit einer wahrscheinlich nicht so aggressiven Grundkonstellation. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Skipper,

Dr. Strunz ist mit Sicherheit nicht Non-Profit, er kassiert soviel als möglich ab. Deshalb werden ständig neue Bücher aufgelegt, in denen oft alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen verkauft wird. Die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, beispielsweise Eiweißpulver, sind extrem teuer. Andererseits hat er sehr viele Deutsche motiviert, etwas für sich zu tun. Dabei greift er vorrangig auf gesunde Ernährung und Sport zurück. Das ist sein Verdienst. Er hat schon vor 10 Jahren gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt, dass die, heute immer noch propagierte, Ernährungspyramide der DGE, mit extrem viel Kohlehydraten, falsch ist. Er hat propagiert, dass Fette, allerdings die richtigen, gesund sind. Insofern hat er dem Wohle vieler Menschen gedient und er soll von mir aus so viel verdienen wie er will. Michael Schumacher dreht nur Runden, bereitet etwas Spaß und verdient auch Millionen.

Zur LEF: Ich denke in den USA werden die Gesetze wie hier sein. Wenn sich jemand als Non-Profit-Organisation registrieren lässt, wird er es auch sein müssen. Bei der LEF heißt es "nonprofit, tax-exempt organization", also Non-Profit, steuerbefreit. Somit dürften die reichlichen Einnahmen aus dem Handel in die Arbeit der LEF fließen. Diese Arbeit besteht u.a. darin, laufend Studien zu sichten und die Erkenntnisse verständlich auszuwerten, eigene Studien aufzulegen, die Arbeit der FDA und der Pharmaindustrie zu kontrollieren, und gegen das verkalkte Medizin-Establishment anzukämpfen. In den USA versucht die FDA gerade wieder, den Verkauf von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln einzuschränken, indem diese mit syntetischen Lebensmittel-Zusatzstoffen gleich gesetzt werden sollen. Auf den Artikel mit der recht einfachen Vorbeugung von durch Krebsoperationen ausgelösten Metastasen hatte ich an anderer Stelle hingewiesen. Wenn man nicht schulmedizinisch orientiert wäre, bräuchte man dieses Thema nicht erörtern. Hardliner schließen OP's aus. Bei der LEF sind OP's die Nummer Eins für die Bekämpfung von Krebs.

Die LEF ist keine!!!! vordergründige Nahrungsergänzungsorganisation. Sie verkauft das Zeug relativ preiswert mit dem Ziel, die Schulmedizin zu ergänzen. Das Buch der LEF (1.700 Seiten, DIN A4) widmet dem Prostatakarzinom 69 DIN A4 Seiten. Es heißt "Krankheitsprävention und Heilung, Wissenschaftliche Behandlungsmethoden, die Schulmedizin und Alternative Medizin beinhalten, basierend auf tausenden wissenschaftlichen Studien und klinischen Erkenntnissen von Ärzten in der ganzen Welt". Ich denke mal, der dort mitarbeitende Dr. Eichhorn steht mit Sicherheit nicht in Verdacht, an erster Stelle klassische Therapien zu bevorzugen. Im Gegensatz zu der Masse der Urologen, denkt er aber weiter, insbesondere dann, wenn die üblichen Methoden ausgeschöpft sind. 

Früher hat dieser Arzt im Forum mitgearbeitet. Durch dümmliche Beiträge, die ihm (indirekt) Geldgier vorwarfen, hat er sich hier verabschiedet. Er hatte für BPS-Mitglieder und SHG-Leiter einen kostenlosen Vortrag gehalten. Irgendwer, ich bin zu faul das rauszusuchen, hat dann einen Mist über Spesen oder so ähnlich geschrieben. Nun kann dieser "Hungerleider", der sich keine Privatbehandlung leisten kann, nicht mal mehr die kostenlose Hilfe von Dr. Eichhorn genießen. Wir anderen auch alle nicht. "Danke" Du Pappnase.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

P.S.:

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Skipper,

ich habe an diversen Stellen immer wieder betont, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel Prostatakrebs nicht heilen können, das wäre zu schön, vielleicht etwas  verzögern. Der allgemeinen Gesundheit ist es jedenfalls förderlich. Nach heutiger schulmedizinischer Auffassung, werden mir diese Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nicht viel nützen, weil ich sterbe, bevor im Alter (siehe Anti-Aging Buch) der echte Nutzen entsteht.

Patienten, die sich operiert in Sicherheit wiegen, liegen falsch. Auch diese müssen etwas tun. Wie an anderer Stelle im Forum gerade diskutiert wird, beispielsweise ihre Knochen stark und gesund halten. Sie sollten sich antientzündlich ernähren (Omega 3 Omega 6 - Balance, wenig Kohlenhydrate usw.). Sie sollten ihren Vitamin D3 -Spiegel (25-OH Vitamin D3) auf Antikrebsniveau bringen. Ich benötige dafür, wie bereits erwähnt, 10.000 I.E. pro Tag. Die DEG empfiehlt maximal 800 I.E, die LEF Minimum 2.000 bis 8.000 I.E.

An verschiedenen Stellen des Forums hatte ich vorgerechnet, dass meine Methode des "Nichtstuns" mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten von 1:47 bzw. 1 : 15 angedacht ist, je nach Studie und Interpretation. Der Eine ist immer der Geheilte, die anderen, die überflüssigerweise Behandelten. 

Ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich falsch liege. Ich werde in diesem Falle nicht hadern. Aber glaube mir, ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach der idealen Lösung für  mich. Mit 58 kann ich mich nicht zurücklehnen, wie die meisten Männer, die nicht mal ihren PSA-Wert kennen.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Helmut, hallo Wolfgang,

anläßlich eines Vortrages zum Thema "Der zweite Atem" bei dem Dieter Kürten als Moderator fungierte, entdeckte ich auf dem anläßlich dieser Veranstaltung aufgebauten Stand der Firma Roche auch eine lesenswerte Broschüre, deren Inhalt ich eben erst so richtig verinnerlicht habe. Der Titel lautet "*Zeit für mich - Leben mit Krebs - ein Ratgeber*" Fürwahr ein bemerkenswerter Ratgeber, den Ihr hier herunterladen könnt.

*"Einer neuen Wahrheit ist nichts schädlicher als ein alter Irrtum". 
*(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------

